

Google earth for the Sun - RazorSky
http://www.jhelioviewer.org/index.html
Neat program that lets you control the sun.
======
tialys
I worked on the web version as well as an upcoming iPhone version of this over
the summer.

Check out: <http://helioviewer.org/> for the web version, and
<http://helioviewer.org/wiki> for info on other related projects.

------
hugh3
Neat, although the extremely small number of heliophysicists who might
actually have some use for this probably have some other way to view the data
already.

------
J3L2404
Very nice. Released at AGU meeting.

More details:

[http://news.gislounge.com/2010/12/esa-makes-the-sun-
availabl...](http://news.gislounge.com/2010/12/esa-makes-the-sun-available-to-
everyone/)

